# Titaniumspindles.com - Lightweight Aftermaket Ti Spindles



## BShow (Jun 30, 2006)

I’ve stumbled across something recently and I think that it would certainly be of interest here. Last week while poking around the internet, I found Ward Industries’ website: titaniumspindles.com. Ward Industries has gotten into making high quality titanium spindles for various pedal systems. It looks like he started out with Crank Brothers as he makes the most variations for them. While the Crank Brothers style spindles are certainly applicable here (A lot of you use Crank Brothers on your cross bikes – I know I do), the reason that I’m posting here is because he’s started branching off into other pedals as well. Ward Industries currently makes a few variations for the Speedplay Zero pedals and it appears that he is working on some other spindles as well for possibly Shimano, Time, Speedplay Light Actions, and possibly others. 

The Titanium Alloy (Ti-6Q2) that he uses was created in conjunction with the US Air Force F-22 Raptor program. While I’m not typically impressed with how things came about as much as I’m impressed with how they perform, I think it’s pretty damned cool that parts of my bike are made from stuff designed specifically for a futuristic fighter plane. Beyond that, this stuff is stronger than 6Al-4V. You can research it for yourself, I won’t bore you here. 

After researching a little bit, I went ahead and placed an order for three sets of spindles. I ordered two sets of beater short spindles for a couple of my mountain bikes and a set of Candy spindles for my Cross bike. I paid for the order on Sunday, via paypal and received the spindles the following Wednesday – fast shipping. I opened the package and was immediately amazed at the quality. The quality actually looked better than my OEM Crank Brothers spindles. When installing, the difference in weight was very noticeable. I don’t have a scale, so I couldn’t weigh them, but others have… From what I can see online, it looks like the typical weight savings is about 20 grams per spindle or about 40 grams per set. At a cost of roughly $50 a set, these will surely make any weight weenie smile. I’ll be ordering a set of these spindles for any compatible pedals that I have. 

If you run CB pedals or Speedplay pedals, you should definitely take a hard look at these spindles. If you have some other pedals that you’d like to upgrade, I would say to shoot Wade an email so that he can gauge demand. I would suspect that if he sees enough demand for a certain pedal, he’d start designing a replacement spindle.

The pics below are from somebody else, but I bought similar spindles and used the same pedals. The advertised weight of these pedals is 230 grams per set. Have a look at the results - for about $50:
Stock Crank Brothers Cro-mo spindle:
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v439/BShowWRX/Steelspindles.jpg?t=1258900882">
Ward Industries Ti Spindle:
<img src=https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v439/BShowWRX/Titaniumspindles.jpg?t=1258901037">
Modified Eggbeater Ti:
<img src="https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v439/BShowWRX/EggBeater2-1.jpg?t=1258901140">


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Looks interesting... when he adds more options. I'd consider for Time ATAC or Look Keo.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

deleted


----------

